# Help with boat blind



## bobby_bates (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello All, first time post here. I recently purchased (actually wife did) a 1542 Tracker Topper with a 1993 Johnson 15hp short shaft. I plan on using it for fishing and duck hunting. I am currently in Afghanistan, (which is why my wife bought the boat), but will be home within 2 weeks. That said, I have been looking at all the fantastic builds, and have some ideas running through my head. I would like to build a duck blind for the boat, and was wondering the pros and cons of using Rigid (RMC) conduit vs. EMT conduit. The plan is to use 3/4" conduit so I can also use standard "bimini" hardware/connectors in the build. What are the thoughts of all the "experienced" folks out there?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 17, 2014)

Rigid pipe is going to be heaver. I used emt when I modified my Cabelas Northern flight blind. I was going to use bimini hardware too but ended just flatting the ends and drilling a hole in them.


----------



## surfman (Aug 19, 2014)

Rigid is twice as heavy.


----------



## KRS62 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have some plans that I found in a magazine that I can send you. If you want them PM me your email address. 

I made my blind loosely based on those plans. I ran 1 season with 3/4 and then remade with 1" conduit. The 1" is so much stronger.


----------



## bobby_bates (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey Guys, Just returned to the States. Thanks for all the feedback. I already have a solid plan for the blind build, but thanks anyways KRS62. I have some pics to post, so give me another few days to get organized. I have a mile long honey-do list that takes priority...


----------



## scottphillips208 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bobby, welcome home and thank you for your service to our country.

Scott


----------



## juggernot (Sep 1, 2014)

^^^^^^ X 2 :USA1:


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 11, 2014)

OK everyone... after the "giant honey-do" list, the truck getting fixed, the yard getting mowed/weed wacked/edged, the flower beds getting de-weeded, the son going to college (and looking for a car, we're still looking), the in-laws getting a few days help as well, I am now officially caught up. Whew!!! I am currently helping a friend on his farm, and between all that work (God bless all the farmers out there), I have been working on the blind. It's half finished, and I have pics (to prove it, ha!!). As soon as I go through the tutorial, I will post them, as I well know, you guys love to see the pics/progress. So, with all that said, again< I thank all you guys for your awesome builds, and hope to have my pics up soon. Also, thanks to you guys for my welcome home posts. It is good to be back home.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for your visit to Astan.

Lot of stuff involved in coming home. Hope it is going well.

On the blind and boat stuff? Anything you need, ask...somehow we'll figure out a way to get 'er done.

oh, and just as a favor, please...

wacherass, hear?


=D> =D> =D>


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

I think I have this pic thing down. Here's the boat as it sat when I got home.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

Boat after a few "mods"
1. Slider seat bracket and swivel (back seat)
2. Seat bracket w/ swivel (front seat)
3. Camo seats 
4. Camo engine cover


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

Beginning of the blind build
Cross braces installed and measuring for the rails


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

close up of how the cross braces are connected to the boat
used rod clamp holders from Bass Pro
rubber bicycle tire tube between clamp and boat to protect paint
cross member is 1' aluminum tube
rubber washer between aluminum tube and clamp


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

rear cross brace showing clamps to boat, and bimini connectors to attach frame rails


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

laying out and measuring of frame rails


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

Borrowing an idea from another poster here on TinBoats.net
Used 3/4" EMT conduit for blind frame
Used 2 foot of (1/2') EMT conduit to connect the two 3/4" pieces together. Had to use 11" of duct tape around the 1/2" EMT to get a tight fit inside the 3/4" EMT. It is a solid connection.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a pic with half the blind installed.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

Close up of stern section. Forgot to mention that it's all painted now as well


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

Close up of bow section. Also, you can see the rubber "fatigue" matting installed.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

Something to be watchful here if you build your own blind. Make sure you leave enough room on the bottom screw (A) so it doesn't interfere with the bracket that attaches the frame (B). I made that mistake already...


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 15, 2014)

All for now. I have to take more pics, but the blind is all complete. I have two different materials for the blind cover. One is a green military type netting, and the other is camo burlap material. I plan on including raffia grass to both. When I'm done with that, I'll decide (with help from you guys) which side looks better, and complete the opposite side the same way. Maybe the ducks will decide that for me??? The KY wood/teal opener is in 2 days.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 15, 2014)

Superlative job!!!!

(and nice initial purchase by your wife)

and really a clean installation.

VERY well done.

Now for some duckeses. =P~


----------



## curtdawg88 (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking good so far! I can't wait to see the finished product as I will be building a boat blind in the near future. One question. Where do you plan on attaching the backing for your camo at the boat level? Are you going to run a piece of pipe along the top of the boat to attach it to?


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

Actually, I only have it attached to the two top rails. I just let it hang down on the sides. One idea I did think about (if I did want to attach the blind at the boat/waterline level) is to run another length of EMT down the side of the boat and connect to the side of the C-clamp. Bass Pro has the clamps, and they have threads at the top and the side. See pic


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking good so far! I maybe needing to do a similar project myself soon!


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok guys, the blind works great. I just wish I could shoot as well as I put this blind together. Today was the wood duck opener, and I had the perfect setup. Ducks flew in @ 7:15 a.m., just as the fog was lifting. I saw the flock, raised the gun, followed the lead duck, pointed the gun (you don't aim a shotgun...), then blam!!! But no ducks on the water... Oh well, here's some more pics of the blind.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is the blind as it lays for travel.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is how the blind sets up for hunting. I used another section of EMT and some stainless steel hardware to attach. I did "cheat" and used a nylon knob for the bolt that adjusts the height of the blind. I drilled 3 holes along the cross bar to adjust the height for different situations.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

Close up of the nylon knob "set-up"


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, here is where I need some feedback. Which side do you think is better? This is the burlap side...


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

And here is the "military type netting" side...


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

I am working on the "raffia grass" to fill in and blend on both sides. The ducks didn't seem to mind that I didn't have any on it today, but it does need it. Appreciate any and all feedback.


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 17, 2014)

Wanna play a game? Find the boat. I am roughly 80 yds from the boat in this pic.


----------



## curtdawg88 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think both sides have their advantages. The netting will be easier to attach the raffia or other vegetation to, but the burlap makes it more solid and will hide your movement better. My suggestion would be to put the netting on top of the burlap and put raffia or other natural vegetation on top. Looks good!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 18, 2014)

Sweet! Looks great man!


----------



## Thejrod (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks like the pile of logs& crap to the right!


----------



## bobby_bates (Sep 18, 2014)

Here's the boat from the boat find.


----------



## ringneck5499 (Apr 3, 2015)

How'd the blind hold up for you this season? Anything you'd change to make it better? I've been considering a very similar design for my boat.


----------



## bobby_bates (May 2, 2015)

Hey Eveyone,

The blind held up extremely well. There are some changes that I would recommend, and as soon as I get back to the states, I will make those changes and post them. For me, I like to have some cover over my head when duck hunting, and this design doesn't allow that. So the first change is to make one side longer than the other, basically, the pivot won't be at the center of the boat. I am supposed to be back in the states at the end of May, so give me a few days and all will be completed and posted.


----------



## ringneck5499 (May 7, 2015)

Glad it worked out for ya and thanks for your service. Ive done a little looking around and am having a hard time finding the clamps like yours at a reasonable price. All ive found were around $25 each.


----------



## bobby_bates (May 7, 2015)

Ringneck,

Bass Pro sells them for $15 (for small) and $16 (for large). Name is "Tite-Lok C Mount Bases", and you can tyoe it in the search window of BP on-line.


----------

